# Charmin Launches Global Sponsorship With 'Sit Or Squat' Website and Mobile Phone Application



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Charmin Launches Global Sponsorship With 'Sit Or Squat' Website and Mobile Phone Application*"SitOrSquat" Connects Consumers with Clean, Public Restrooms Around the World! CINCINNATI, March 24 /PRNewswire/ -- Charmin®, the country's leading toilet paper, is launching a new global sponsorship of the "SitOrSquat" website, iPhone and Blackberry application, designed to help people on-the-go find the cleanest public restrooms around the world. "Our goal is to connect Charmin with innovative conversations and solutions as a brand that understands the importance of bringing the best bathroom experience to consumers, even when they're away from home," explained Jacques Hagopian, Brand Manager for Charmin. "Helping people find a bathroom that is clean and comfortable is exactly what the SitOrSquat project is all about."This is the first time that a toilet paper brand has partnered with a downloadable mobile application. The SitOrSquat iPhone and Blackberry application is the world's first Wiki for recording and accessing bathroom information globally. SitOrSquat allows users to find bathrooms, changing tables, handicap access and other amenities with ease. The application users are responsible to add content to the service and provide feedback when they've used one of the featured toilets. To date, SitOrSquat has over 52,000 toilets in 10 countries worldwide. For nearly a decade, Charmin has been dedicated to giving consumers a great public bathroom experience. This commitment started in 2000 with "Charminizing" public restrooms at State Fairs, then the mobile unit 'Potty Palooza' from 2003-2005 and finally, with the next evolution, The Charmin Restrooms in Times Square. Charmin has operated The Charmin Restrooms installation in New York City for the past three years. With 20 clean, free and family-friendly stalls, New Yorkers and tourists have made the Charmin Restrooms one of the most popular destinations in Times Square during the holiday season."SitOrSquat is a perfect partner for Charmin," says Jacques Hagopian. "Charmin understands how difficult it can be for families to find clean public restrooms when they're out and about and this partnership allows us to continue to help consumers."Since the SitorSquat service launched, over 1,600 users have downloaded the application and the SitOrSquat has over 500,000 unique visitors to date.About Charmin Charmin has been America's most popular toilet paper for more than 25 years. In the U.S., P&G offers Charmin Ultra Soft and Charmin Ultra Strong - super premium two-ply tissues; Charmin Basic - a one-ply tissue; Charmin Plus with lotion with aloe; and Charmin Freshmates - adult flushable moist wipes. P&G also sells Charmin in Puerto Rico, Canada, and Mexico. For more information on Charmin, visit http://www.charmin.com/.About Procter & Gamble [NYSE: PG] Three billion times a day, P&G brands touch the lives of people around the world. The company has one of the strongest portfolios of trusted, quality, leadership brands, including Pampers®, Tide®, Ariel®, Always®, Whisper®, Pantene®, Mach3®, Bounty®, Dawn®, Gain®, Pringles®, Charmin®, Downy®, Lenor®, Iams®, Crest®, Oral-B®, Actonel®, Duracell®, Olay®, Head & Shoulders®, Wella®, Gillette®, Braun® and Fusion®. The P&G community includes approximately 138,000 employees working in over 80 countries worldwide. Please visit http://www.pg.com for the latest news and in-depth information about P&G and its brands.About SitOrSquat About SitOrSquat, Inc - SitOrSquat started as a blog for a young NYC woman and has turned into the world's leading toilet database and locating service with applications spanning nearly every mobile platform with more to come. If you have an infant or toddler, IBS or Crohns or any other situation requiring immediate access to bathrooms, restrooms or toilets then we are the place for you. It makes finding a bathroom anywhere in the world easy and at the same time, brings its patrons a bit of relief. Lauren Naru MS&L 212-468-3040 [email protected] Dewayne Guy Procter & Gamble 513-634-3587 [email protected] Website: http://www.charmin.com/


----------

